# Estimated pay increase for ICD-10?



## rosey.rupp (Aug 30, 2013)

What does everyone feel that the estimated pay increase will be for coders that are certified as ICD-10 coders?  3%?  5%?  10%?  more?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Aug 30, 2013)

Depends on where you are would be my guess...


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Sep 6, 2013)

Pay increase?  That would be nice!


----------



## ABridgman (Sep 6, 2013)

To be honest, I own a billing company.  I am also currently the sole employee.

I can't see myself offering any more pay for someone who is currently ICD-10 certified, because ICD-10 is not yet in use.

Once ICD-10 is implemented, ICD-9 will no longer be accepted, so you had better know ICD-10 if you want to stay employed.

Thus, when ICD-10 is implemented...personally, I would pay a ICD-10 certified coder the same as I currently would pay an ICD-9 certified coder.

Any certification should pay more than a non-certified coder.  But I can't see ICD-10 certification changing the game in terms of salaries much if at all, since it will not be an option to use anythign otther than ICD-10.

Maybe other billing companies would like to comment?


----------



## jdelnegro (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think anyone will be getting a pay increase for something they should know anyway to do their job.


----------



## BEARDOG (Sep 10, 2013)

I would tend to agree, especially since we will be required to have this certification eventually anyway to maintain our certification status with AAPC


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 10, 2013)

Rather than expecting a pay increase, I think it's safe to say that coders who aren't ICD-10 prepared can expect a pink slip!  
We will not be receiving any increase in pay that I am aware of, but we will see an increase in overtime.  It's all good.


----------



## cheermom68 (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with the "probably no pay raise"  However I have heard of some hospitals offering a "retention bonus" so that they don't lose good coders during this time.


----------



## wrightju1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the best opportunity for increased pay would be in getting certified early and then job hunting.  Organizations that don't have to pay to get you trained up and certified because you're coming in the door with it will see the increased value in having you, and the resource you would be to their current staff.


----------



## skiboi (Oct 1, 2013)

*pay increase?*

I tend to agree with everyone else, where I work, they will not do pay increases for ICD-10. 

I'll be lucky if they even offer to pay the $60 I'll have to pay AAPC to take my exam. 

I've asked if they'd consider paying for study material and was flatly turned down.

 I work for Mayo Clinic Health System, one of the most recognized names in health care in the Midwest region. To make it worse there are 3 AAPC coders up against all other coders (AHIMA), my leadership think they are doing us a favor just letting us learn PCS to pass our exam. I must say this makes me sad to say the least.


----------

